# Directory Size Utility



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2013)

*New! Directory Size Utility BETA v1.6.1*

*What the Directory Size Utility can do.*


This Utility is great for viewing folder sizes inside a directory.
You can view folder, and file sizes across a network.
By double clicking the directory path in the first list you can open that directory.
You can export the file list (_second list_) to a text file.
Columns can be reordered by clicking and dragging them to new position.
Double click the split panel will extend the width of the first list.
View total size of the selected Directory.
New "_Peek_" feature! 
Selecting something in the Directory column in the Directory view (_Left window_) while holding "_z_" will peek into that directory!
Double clicking the Directory column in the directory view(_Left window_) while holding "_z_" will add the folder.




Spoiler: Screen Shots



*Main Screen - New Screen!*






*File selection Screen*





*About Screen*






Change Log v1.6.1


Resolved an issue in the peek feature with the colors not coding correctly.


Change Log v1.6


Resoved an issue where selecting "_Detail_" from the "_View_" drop down would cause duplicates.
New "_Peek_" feature! 
Selecting something in the Directory column in the Directory view (_Left window_) while holding "_z_" will peek into that directory!
Double clicking the Directory column in the directory view(_Left window_) while holding "_z_" will add the folder.

New color coded feature in both Size columns for Detailed view.
Exporting to Excel will now Export both Folder (_left_) and File (_right_) window. In the excel file the Folder, and File window will be on different sheets.
Add a feature to export to older excel 97-2003 (_.xls_) from the file/export drop down window.



Spoiler: Previous Change Logs



Change Log v1.1

New button icons!
New Total selected directory size!
Made the Exit button text bigger!

Change Log v1.2

Resolved an issue were the "_*Delete file*_", "_*Sort by Size*_", and "_*Export file*_" buttons would run into the "_*About*_" button and cause the "_*Directory Size Utility*_" to crash.
New right click menu("_*Get folder...*_", "_*Open folder*_") for folder list. 
New right click menu("_*Launch file*_", "_*Delete file*_") for file list.
Aligned total folder size at the bottom to center the program.
Double clicking the file in file list will now launch the file.

Change Log v1.3

Resolved an issue where resizing caused the "_*Directory Size Utility*_" to crash.
New button Icons. 
New high resolution icon for the Directory Size Utility.
New Delete folder button.
New right click menu item("Delete folder") for folder list.
New Export to Excel button.
Renamed "_*Get folder...*_" to "Add folder..."
Clicking "_*Directory Size Utility*_" name in the about window will take you to the home web page.

Change Log v1.4

New button icons!. - *Thanks Drone*
New Refresh button.

Change Log v1.5


New Menu strip(_File, Edit, View, Advanced, Help_)
Removed "*About*" button and add "*About*" in Help drop down.
*File* dropdown menu list (_Add folder..., Export(Text file, Excel File), Exit_)
*Edit* dropdown menu list (_Delete file, Delete folder_)
*View* dropdown menu list (_Detail, Explorer - Beta_)
*Advance* dropdown menu list (_Check for updates_)
*Help* dropdown menu list (_About_)
New multi threaded
New "*Explorer - Beta*" turns the folder list into a Explorer type view.
New in the "*About*" window when hovering over the "*Directory Size Utility*" changes the text color to blue to show it as a clickable link to the site.







Spoiler: Bug alert



No bugs in this release yet!





Spoiler: Directory Size Utility Disclaimer



*Disclaimer*

The *"Directory Size Utility"* is provided as is without any guarantees or warranty. 
The author is under no obligation to provide support, service, corrections, or upgrades to the *"Directory Size Utility"*.
The posted file is in no way associated with *"techpowerup!"*. Please direct any issues or questions in this thread. 
By executing or Downloading the *"Directory Size Utility"* you agree to these terms.







Spoiler: Requirements



Microsoft .Net Framework 4 - Download


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice,  works.  Would be nice if it gave a total size for the folder too though.  Otherwise,  nice utility!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 11, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Very nice,  works.  Would be nice if it gave a total size for the folder too though.  Otherwise,  nice utility!



I'm working on the total size now. I hope to have another update out tomorrow.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool,  good work!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 11, 2013)

I've listed what the Directory Size Utility can do in the OP.  Please check it out, all feed back is welcome.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice MW. What are you writing it in?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 11, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Nice MW. What are you writing it in?



Right now just vb.net, but I may re write it in c# just for the practice.  I just put this one together quick, because I needed to view sizes of directories on the network(_mapped drives, shared drives, etc..)_. 

There's another program out there that does this, but I needed that network feature and I didn't want to pay for there Pro version. Plus, you don't need to install my version on the other pc. This is also, a great way to view what's hogging up space on your small SSD's. _Example: hiberfil.sys, Nvidia's "*Installer2*" folder, etc.._


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 11, 2013)

*New! Directory Size Utility BETA v1.1*

New features!

New button icons!
New Total selected directory size!
Made the Exit button text bigger!

Download here


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> *New! Directory Size Utility BETA v1.1*
> 
> New features!
> 
> ...



Is that the one for download in the original post? You should list the version up for download.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 12, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Is that the one for download in the original post? You should list the version up for download.



Yea buddy, Whenever I post the new version it's always updated on the OP download section.  I'll start adding a link in the post to lead to the OP download like this Download here


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2013)

*New! Directory Size Utility BETA v1.2*


Change Log v1.2

Resolved an issue were the "_*Delete file*_", "_*Sort by Size*_", and "_*Export file*_" buttons would run into the "_*About*_" button and cause the "_*Directory Size Utility*_" to crash.
New right click menu("_*Get folder...*_", "_*Open folder*_") for folder list. 
New right click menu("_*Launch file*_", "_*Delete file*_") for file list.
Aligned total folder size at the bottom to center the program.
Double clicking the file in file list will now launch the file.

Download here!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey any suggestions are welcome! Thanks fellow members! I'm working on some new features and should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## Drone (Jan 17, 2013)

First of all nice utility, Mindweaver!
Second of all, it's so nice to see that this section ain't dead.

I have a few questions/suggestions, maybe you'd want to see ...

maybe you rename Get Folder button caption to something more intuitive? Add Folder, Get Folder Size, Check Folder Size or something like that?

Could you add subfolder files to the right pane? (it can be a tickbox with include sub dirs)

maybe you also add export list to excel?

there's delete file button maybe you add delete folder button too?

and finally maybe you can add UP button for directories?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2013)

Drone said:


> First of all nice utility, Mindweaver!
> Second of all, it's so nice to see that this section ain't dead.
> 
> I have a few questions/suggestions, maybe you'd want to see ...
> ...



Thanks buddy! Yea, this section's not dead. Kreij and I have big plans for this section. I don't want to give nothing away, but we have some bigger projects down the road.  I feel I'm pretty good at coding with different languages, but I'm well behind Kreij's level of experience with those other Languages. I've been working on those other languages, and soon I'll feel comfortable enough to start, and not feel like I'm holding the project back. 

Now on to your suggestions.


maybe you rename Get Folder button caption to something more intuitive? Add Folder, Get Folder Size, Check Folder Size or something like that? Yea, that's been bothering me and I like your suggestion "Add Folder". I'll change it on the next release.

Could you add subfolder files to the right pane? (it can be a tickbox with include sub dirs) I could add this, but let me see if I understand what you're asking. By subfolders you mean add all the folders in the left panel to the right panel? Those folders are all the subfolders in the "_Get folder_".

maybe you also add export list to excel? I'll add this on the next release.

there's delete file button maybe you add delete folder button too? I'll add this on the next release.

and finally maybe you can add UP button for directories? I'll add this on the next release.

These are all great suggestions! Thanks Drone!


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2013)

Just seen this. Nice one, MW.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2013)

qubit said:


> Just seen this. Nice one, MW.



Thanks buddy! I'm glad you like it. If you have any suggestions, Post them up buddy!


----------



## Drone (Jan 18, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks buddy! Yea, this section's not dead. Kreij and I have big plans for this section. I don't want to give nothing away, but we have some bigger projects down the road.  I feel I'm pretty good at coding with different languages, but I'm well behind Kreij's level of experience with those other Languages. I've been working on those other languages, and soon I'll feel comfortable enough to start, and not feel like I'm holding the project back.



I have a couple of interesting programs but I doubt anyone cares lol so I don't bother to post them.



> I could add this, but let me see if I understand what you're asking. By subfolders you mean add all the folders in the left panel to the right panel? Those folders are all the subfolders in the "Get folder".


Not exactly. I mean *files* from subfolders. For example I have a _main_ folder with files and subfolders which have files inside. If I click add folder then I get parent folder and "daughter" folders in the left pane while the right pane has only *files* from the parent folder, and not files from the "daughter" folders. So what I say is, maybe you could add a checkbox below which says "show files from sub-directories". Forget it if it's too confusing lol. Just thought it wouldn't be bad to have that feature.

A couple of things:

a) a unimportant suggestion:






In *Windows 8* in Windows Explorer when I click View -> Large icons or Extra large icons program icon gets fuzzy. Could you create an icon with higher resolution so it'd look nice in Windows 8?

b) I encountered a *bug* with this utility, see the screenshot:






It happened when I moved the mouse cursor to the lower right corner and dragged it to resize the utility window (making it bigger and then smaller again). That error poped up and crashed the utility.




> These are all great suggestions! Thanks Drone!



Ah no problem, and thanks to you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2013)

*New! Directory Size Utility BETA v1.3*


Change Log v1.3

Resolved an issue where resizing caused the "_*Directory Size Utility*_" to crash. - Thanks Drone!
New button Icons. 
New high resolution icon for the Directory Size Utility.
New Delete folder button.
New right click menu item("_*Delete folder*_") for folder list.
New Export to Excel button.
Renamed "_*Get folder...*_" to "_*Add folder...*_"
Clicking "_*Directory Size Utility*_" name in the about window will take you to the home web page.

Download here!



Spoiler: New Screen Shot



*Main Screen*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys I've set the new version to keep the top most focused app. Now the "Directory Size Utility" stays on top of everything. This includes when opening a folder or file it opens behind the "Directory Size Utility".. I think I'm going to change that on the next release. What do you all think? Also, Drone how do you like the new Icon?


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2013)

The new icon is awsum


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 19, 2013)

Drone said:


> The new icon is awsum



Thanks buddy! Yea, I used it on my Windows 8 laptop, and I like it.  What do you think about the new button Icons?


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks buddy! Yea, I used it on my Windows 8 laptop, and I like it.  What do you think about the new button Icons?



They seem little bit blurry. And maybe you change their style? What do you think about this delete folder icon? (32x32)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 19, 2013)

Drone said:


> They seem little bit blurry. And maybe you change their style? What do you think about this delete folder icon? (32x32)
> 
> http://s7.postimage.org/6nesg0gp3/delete.png



Wow! I like that, can you make it 16x16? Along with a file delete?


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it ok, or it's too bad? (not transparent)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 20, 2013)

Drone said:


> http://s1.postimage.org/xqrr5y2ij/delfile.png
> 
> http://s1.postimage.org/dn3jg5l4r/delete.png
> 
> Is it ok, or it's too bad? (not transparent)



Yea, not showing up that good. Also, can you make the background transparent. Thanks bud and one more thing lets put them back up to 32x32. 

EDIT: I'm also, thinking about adding a feature to "Find know space hogs".. What do you think?


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2013)

Transparent 32x32












"Hog" feature sounds useful


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2013)

I've almost finished with v1.4.. I'd like to add another button.. A refresh button, but can't seem to find or make one I like so far. So, Drone good buddy.. hehehe You got any refresh images 32x32? If so post it and I'll add it and rebuild v1.4 with the new button.


----------



## Drone (Jan 25, 2013)

Well done and here you go:


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2013)

Drone said:


> Well done and here you go:
> 
> http://s14.postimage.org/g7niysxx9/refresh.png



Can you reverse it? so the button is black and the refresh image is white? Thanks again!


----------



## Drone (Jan 25, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2013)

*New! Directory Size Utility BETA v1.4*

Change Log v1.4

New button icons!. - *Thanks Drone*
New Refresh button.

Download here!


*Main Screen - New Screen!*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2013)

What's everyone think about the new look?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm working on a big update and should have it ready tomorrow. I've added a cool new feature where you can select directories with an Explorer type view.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 30, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> What's everyone think about the new look?



Cool - however I am more the "Ordinary" / classic Windows stile view - BUT You should'nt care too much about my opinion - main thing for me is the functionality of the app - and that is top notch


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 30, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Cool - however I am more the "Ordinary" / classic Windows stile view - BUT You should'nt care too much about my opinion - main thing for me is the functionality of the app - and that is top notch



Thanks buddy! I've got a lot of new features in the new version. One of the other cool features is that it's now multi threaded.  I'm still working on the multi threaded optimization, but what I've got so far I like a lot. 

I like the classic Windows style as well, but that's going to take some work to figure out how to make it function correctly.  I got to say thought, I really like the new explorer type view. I'm not getting a lot of feed back on this project so I'm doing a lot of testing for stability before I release it.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 30, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks buddy! I've got a lot of new features in the new version. One of the other cool features is that it's now multi threaded.  I'm still working on the multi threaded optimization, but what I've got so far I like a lot.
> 
> I like the classic Windows style as well, but that's going to take some work to figure out how to make it function correctly.  I got to say thought, I really like the new explorer type view. I'm not getting a lot of feed back on this project so I'm doing a lot of testing for stability before I release it.



Well - I am working at a large company as an VMware technician - so during daytime I am sitting inn front of various big hosts (mostly these: 12 x (HP DL385 G7 - w. 2 x 8 core Opetrons and 72 Gig mem each) - so If You want help testing - I have some spare time and hardware/OS .
The biggest problem will be the time diff. (US vs Europe) (6 hours between North Carolina and Denmark) it is 1800 (or 06 pm) in NC now and midnight in Denmark now)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 31, 2013)

Change Log v1.5


New Menu strip(_File, Edit, View, Advanced, Help_)
Removed "*About*" button and add "About" in Help drop down.
*File* dropdown menu list (_Add folder..., Export(Text file, Excel File), Exit_)
*Edit* dropdown menu list (_Delete file, Delete folder_)
*View* dropdown menu list (_Detail, Explorer - Beta_)
*Advance* dropdown menu list (_Check for updates_)
*Help* dropdown menu list (_About_)
New multi threaded
New "*Explorer - Beta*" turns the folder list into a Explorer type view.
New in the "*About*" window when hovering over the "*Directory Size Utility*" changes the text color to blue to show it as a clickable link to the site.



*Download Here*

*Main Screen - New Screen!*






*Download Here*


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the Explorer View - reminds me of Norton Commander


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 31, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> I like the Explorer View - reminds me of Norton Commander



Thanks buddy! Did you notice when ever you clicked on a directory in the explorer view, it updates the total size at the bottom to show you the size of the directory selected?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey any suggestions are welcome! Thanks fellow members! I'm working on some new features and should be ready tomorrow.



Cool utility that we used to use in the DOS days!

I've got to try it out at home, but here's one of the best features of the old utility:

A bar graph by each folder, listing the relative size of each folder.  It was great for flagging large files when housecleaning on a network... or home PC for that matter.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I noticed......the Explorer view is beginning to be my favorite - it takes the utility to a hole new dimension....great stuff


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for the feed back. I've got some more features I'm working on in the advanced tab. I'm also working on a way to add the total directory size off to the side of the folder name in the explorer view.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has tried it! Everybody else hurry up and get it while it's hot!  Any feed back is welcome!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 8, 2013)

COPY PASTE FROM ANOTHER THREAD (at request of Mindweaver)

*Duplication*. See screenshot






Oh, I did VIEW/DETAIL and got triplication!






*If I rescale the windows*, so I can see more on the RHS, then the LHS size information disappears. I cannot adjust the column widths, and by default, the "size" data disappears when I open up the RHS a little






*If I click on a directory on the LHS*, then surely the RHS should show the files in that subdirectory? Doesnt. This is non-obvious behaviour and feels like a bug. I'd go with standard protocol/behaviour or you will have many others coming back here to complain about this.

*The program "freezes" while it is working*. Better to have some dialog, "working..." that disappears when complete. Otherwise it's not clear to the user what is going on. 

Screen does not update during the working time... so if you switch out of this application, and then back in, the screen is all farked.

Exporting to Excel gave me this error. (No Excel 2003 was not open). Where are you "forcing" temp files?






I can't find any print option, or output to HTML or something else useful.

When I exported this... to txt






I got this...






(also known as diddlyshit)

What am I going to export exactly? Both columns, just the left, just the right? Not clear. Obviously the "control" windows is the LHS... so how do I print or export those folder statistics?

Mindweaver my dear friend... you shall be working many long hours...


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> COPY PASTE FROM ANOTHER THREAD (at request of Mindweaver)
> What am I going to export exactly? Both columns, just the left, just the right? Not clear. Obviously the "control" windows is the LHS... so how do I print or export those folder statistics?
> 
> Mindweaver my dear friend... you shall be working many long hours...



Thanks for adding this to this thread. Well to answer your question, the only part that gets exported is the right side. I'll add another feature to export the folder side. The left side is just the folder view and the right side is the file view. So, I guess my next question is do you think I should have both lists export to one file(_text, excel_) or export as two files one folder view and the other file view? Also, can you launch your excel program and open Windows task manager and tell me what is the process name for excel? Thanks! 

*EDIT: I see why excel export may not be opening for you. I only have it coded to work with 07 and greater... I'll add 03 as well. *


----------



## Absolution (Apr 9, 2013)

Comparing to other similar utilities out there, maybe you can add some sort of visual representation (maybe a pie chart/bar graph or something) as a default view and the directory view as an alternate.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 11, 2013)

Change Log v1.6


Resoved an issue where selecting "_Detail_" from the "_View_" drop down would cause duplicates.
New "_Peek_" feature! 
Selecting something in the Directory column in the Directory view (_Left window_) while holding "_z_" will peek into that directory!
Double clicking the Directory column in the directory view(_Left window_) while holding "_z_" will add the folder.

New color coded feature in both Size columns for Detailed view.
Exporting to Excel will now Export both Folder (_left_) and File (_right_) window. In the excel file the Folder, and File window will be on different sheets.
Add a feature to export to older excel 97-2003 (_.xls_) from the file/export drop down window.

Download HERE!

Don't forget to enter to win this game bundle! here Drawing is this Friday!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 11, 2013)

Change Log v1.6.1


Resolved an issue in the peek feature with the colors not coding correctly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2014)

can this copy and will it ignore permissions for say user folders on other HDDS?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2014)

Currently it does not copy. It can open the location, launch the file, and Delete file or the whole directory. I'm working on a new version and may add that feature on the next release.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Currently it does not copy. It can open the location, launch the file, and Delete file or the whole directory. I'm working on a new version and may add that feature on the next release.



if you could make it copy that would be cool. Currently im looking for something that can read user profile directories on HDDs from other machines windows 8 is also bad when it comes to permissions. If you could make it do it I would love you and then id need your permission to use it in our shops. I need a better way to tally data for quotes and FABs will only give you the total after it starts copying.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sure, let me see what I can do buddy.


----------

